# The Notch. Will you commit to it?



## theFOoL (Mar 25, 2018)

Most companies now are making a Flagship Smartphone with a Notch All because of Apple! Why? It's not like we asked them to do so. This is becoming something I don't care for within a phone's Display. What's next... RGB?! 

Phones with a *Notch*





​


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't understand. Are we saying yay or nay to it?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 25, 2018)

Still rocking my Nokia 5230 so nope XD .


----------



## Hood (Mar 25, 2018)

No.  But why are there 2 copies of the same photo in the post?


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 25, 2018)

Hood said:


> No.  But why are there 2 copies of the same photo in the post?



Because he double posted the same photo, much like this post is a double post of his "stupid trends" thing where he went on about notches as well.

No offense, but there is absolutely no need for this thread.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 25, 2018)

@rk3066 Please add some content and your intentions for creating this thread to the OP if you can. We'd like to see a little more relevance to what you're seeking here and why you felt this thread was worth creating. 

A simple statement and image isn't good enough in this situation. I know you have mentioned the notch issue in another thread before, I personally haven't noticed nor care about it, but if you could take the time to inform us with your thread, and at this point the original post, that could be very helpful and useful here. Thanks!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2018)

I’m a big dummy. What’s a notch?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 25, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m a big dummy. What’s a notch?



The irrestisitable urge for smart phones to be all screen, except that the manufacture aint so easy, leaving a notch where the speaker needs to go.

It's PR-mageddon.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 25, 2018)

Exspensive smartphones no thanks. I would rather spend money on pc hardware.

Exspensive phones has never been my thing. Buy cheap and then keeps it until it breaks.

So no notch for me.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 25, 2018)

Like with the Huawei P20 Lite but I like it cause the Left/right corners aren't aligned with the rest of the Display like the iPhone X is


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Exspensive smartphones no thanks. I would rather spend money on pc hardware.
> 
> Exspensive phones has never been my thing. Buy cheap and then keeps it until it breaks.
> 
> So no notch for me.


I took a 1080ti and free phone over (enter subpar GPU here) and (enter expensive phone here) when I switched providers. Money best spent.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2018)

So far I really don't like the notch. To me it throws off the entire look of the phone, it ruins the status bar. 

I'm very pleased with the appearance and functionality of my Oneplus 5t, but I heard rumor that the Oneplus 6 will use a notch. If true, I can't see myself purchasing it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 25, 2018)

I hate the notch. I use my ZTE Axon 7 Mini for all my movie watching, it has dual front facing dolby atmos speakers that sound amazing and an oled screen, its gorgeous and sounds great for my movies... the Notch would... well its dumb imo.

I hope the ZTE Axon 9 Mini copies same design as current one but with better specs, I think its the best phone design ever for those of who primarily watch movies on our devices. I  compared it to my brothers galaxy s8 and lg g6 and I still prefer my zte axon 7 mini, the sound is loads better, and the OLED is not as saturated, and the LG G6 IPS panel just cant compete with any OLED


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 25, 2018)

yeah I heard that too for the OnePlus 6. Sad as it is but if it's like the Huawei P20 Lite notch then i'd buy it


lynxn29, yeah those dual-speakers are thus-shitZ! They with the 9 Mini may go for the Ear piece to mono speaker like with the uhh which phone was that?


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 25, 2018)

Toothless said:


> I took a 1080ti and free phone over (enter subpar GPU here) and (enter expensive phone here) when I switched providers. Money best spent.




Free phone nice. But yeah i will so much more buy a gtx 1080 ti than a exspensive phone and had to only get a gtx 1060. What i also dit. Got 1080 ti and a cheap huawei last yeah. I have no regrets.


----------



## dyonoctis (Mar 25, 2018)

There was an article that talked about this, I jsut don't remember the website, but the bottom line is that the notch on the iphone x was a compromise, but some manufacturers think that it's a feature, and started to copy it. Meanwhile, vivo choose to make a pop-up camera, Samsung and Lg stayed conservative. The notch is just making things awkward, for the sake of a few  more % of screen space, that's from over function in all it's glory.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 25, 2018)

dyonoctis, was that for the front camera? I remember seeing a phone like that somewhere recently...

*LINK *Just a great idea...


----------



## dyonoctis (Mar 25, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> dyonoctis, was that for the front camera? I remember seeing a phone like that somewhere recently...
> 
> *LINK *Just a great idea...


yes , but it was the vivo apex, my bad , xiaomi just put the camera at the bottom


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 25, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m a big dummy. What’s a notch?



The """Notch""" is for resting your Tackle on and thats as much use it is on a phone

Low Quality Reply for a low Quality Thread


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 25, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> The """Notch""" is for resting your Tackle on and thats as much use it is on a phone
> 
> Low Quality Reply for a low Quality Thread



snuggle with me senpai!
_
Low Quality Reply for a low Quality Thread  _


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 26, 2018)

No. It's dumb design choice and feature. It breaks screen consistency, requires more work from developers to stick crap in the space next to it specifically, looks dumb when viewing video or photos... I warned that all idiot companies will just copy idiot Apple. And here we are now...


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 26, 2018)

My god this feels like a repeat of the topics I've seen elsewhere, including the inevitable link of the VIVO phone with camera popping out...

Do people even realize that the big move forward for digital camera in phones was the removal of moving parts?

It feels like we're going through the motions here. Close this nonsense already, its old and only the overhyped Twitter community cares for overpriced phones.

@OP: GSMArena, seems like a great place for this


----------



## Toothless (Mar 26, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> My god this feels like a repeat of the topics I've seen elsewhere, including the inevitable link of the VIVO phone with camera popping out...
> 
> Do people even realize that the big move forward for digital camera in phones was the removal of moving parts?
> 
> It feels like we're going through the motions here. Close this nonsense already, its old and only the overhyped Twitter community cares for overpriced phones.


We've had this topic pop up in threads already, which is probably why it feels like a repeat.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 26, 2018)

Toothless said:


> We've had this topic pop up in threads already, which is probably why it feels like a repeat.



Yeah, pointing that out is aparently "low quality" though.

I love it here, but you guys are seriously getting weird with that option.

Don't worry, that's all I have to say about it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 26, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, pointing that out is aparently "low quality" though.
> 
> I love it here, but you guys are seriously getting weird with that option.
> 
> Don't worry, that's all I have to say about it.



I think its weird we are even discussing this kind of stuff. 7 days out of the year, I unplug everything from the wall, turn off my phone, and just sort of, live Amish. It is very refreshing and really gives me perspective. When I plug back in, everything feels really odd for a few days until I get my bearings again.

It is amazing how our brains work, haha... I think there is something there though... :/ We should have done more as a species... now... the Epicurean rules us all.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Mar 26, 2018)

The notch is useless. I see no reason to have it, it decreases the amount of screen space I have on my phone and it looks ugly. I will definitely skip a phone with it (rocking my oneplus 5 and I don't plan on changing for many years). Same goes for any phone which removes the headphone jack...


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 26, 2018)

I'll pass on having a notch, I don't see the value of it


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Atomic77 (Mar 26, 2018)

Everything has a purpose but I don't see what this is for.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 26, 2018)

Hell no, it'll be gone in two years.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2018)

so, where does phone speaker go without the notch people don't want?


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 26, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> so, where does phone speaker go without the notch people don't want?


The next thing you know is that the notch is gone on the next gen, and the price has gone up another $200 cause they've listened to complaints and added expensive planar speakers which use Touchscreen glass as a sound actuator  
I'd better patent this $#1T  before Apple uses it in an iPhone XXX.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 26, 2018)

I probably won't experience it as I use cheap phones; on a Samsung J7 2017 now.

Judging by the photos alone, I wouldn't mind it though.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 26, 2018)

I think the next thing is the wonderful finger print scanner under the screen which will be a great feature unlike the Notch no one asked for


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 26, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> so, where does phone speaker go without the notch people don't want?



In the bezel, same place it's always been. It's just that people want bezel-less phones, and it ain't gonna happen yet, so the geniuses at apple and others decided to make this ridiculous notch thing.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 26, 2018)

Notch / no notch ... I care as much about the notch as I do about RGB.  It facilitates a purpose, end of story.  Can I make calls ?  Can I run apps ? ... I'm done.  I didn't buy a phone to show my coworkers cat videos in "full screen" at work on the boss's dime.  If I'm going to comment on a feature... can we go back to 2008 when a phone could make calls, fit well in ya hand, have replaceable batteries  wasn't so thin it bends and require charging only once a week rather than being unable to get thru a single day


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2018)

the notch is dumb and I hate this "all screen" fad. can't use rugged cases, your fingertips get in the way, and feels too delicate and the notch , like said above ruins the status bar.


----------



## las (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks pretty bad and annoying. Especially when viewing fullscreen video in landscape mode.
Maybe you get used to it tho...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2018)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Still rocking my Nokia 5230 so nope XD .


I used to have one of those. Upgraded it to the E73. Man I miss that phone, should have kept it.

To weight in on topic, the notch thing is unneeded. It's a purely "style" thing and serves no real logical use or advantage.



rtwjunkie said:


> so, where does phone speaker go without the notch people don't want?


Build a slightly larger bezel?



silentbogo said:


> I'd better patent this $#1T before Apple uses it in an iPhone XXX.


Apple is a spent force without Jobs. Cook isn't even close to being good enough at filling the shoes left behind by Jobs.


----------



## hat (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't see the purpose myself. Seems like a gimmicky thing that will (hopefully) die out. I feel the same about the phones with the curved screens/edgeless design as well. I also feel the same way about the ever increasing processing power packed in these phones. I need to make calls, send texts, occasionally use a GPS, and it's handy having some apps that let me check my email, browse the net, see my bank info, etc... I don't need to run Crysis on my phone.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 29, 2018)

hat said:


> I don't see the purpose myself. Seems like a gimmicky thing that will (hopefully) die out. I feel the same about the phones with the curved screens/edgeless design as well. I also feel the same way about the ever increasing processing power packed in these phones. I need to make calls, send texts, occasionally use a GPS, and it's handy having some apps that let me check my email, browse the net, see my bank info, etc... I don't need to run Crysis on my phone.



They are just running out of ideas, lol. The next big thing is going to be the folding OLED phones and price tag will be around $1500. lol it's all so dumb. In the mean time, I will be enjoying my movies and shows on my $350 shipped / used Galaxy Tab S3 HDR OLED 9.7" screen. /flex  It feels good to be a king of deals ~


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 29, 2018)

You can ditch a headset jack for a "notch".  I'll keep my 3.5mm jack and avoid the notch!


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 29, 2018)

Divide Overflow said:


> You can ditch a headset jack for a "notch".  I'll keep my 3.5mm jack and avoid the notch!



I have no need for a front based camera. I hope someone comes along like the Razer Phone, gives me high refresh OLED infinity screen, no notch, no bezel, pure glory eye candy. Doubt it ever happens though, companies rely on the narcissism of the industry for its yearly minor upgrade turnovers, hence a front camera.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Mar 29, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> I think the next thing is the wonderful finger print scanner under the screen which will be a great feature unlike the Notch no one asked for


Why do we feel the need for the fingerprint scanners? Its a VERY personal bit of your information, a bit you can NEVER change. You can get a new SS or new pin code at your bank account but you cannot get new fingerprints. It's not like it is really that much safer with how glossy phones are and how your prints stick straight to it.

Highly against bioscanners, Alexa, AI assistants.

It used to be a thing where people would wonder if the government has bugged their house somehow or is listening to their phone calls. But now they just go out, buy the useless half brained AI assistants set them up all over the house and just trust it. Didn't old gangster movies teach you techies anything?


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Upgrayedd said:


> Why do we feel the need for the fingerprint scanners? Its a VERY personal bit of your information, a bit you can NEVER change. You can get a new SS or new pin code at your bank account but you cannot get new fingerprints. It's not like it is really that much safer with how glossy phones are and how your prints stick straight to it.
> 
> Highly against bioscanners, Alexa, AI assistants.
> 
> It used to be a thing where people would wonder if the government has bugged their house somehow or is listening to their phone calls. But now they just go out, buy the useless half brained AI assistants set them up all over the house and just trust it. Didn't old gangster movies teach you techies anything?



Perhaps people have just given up, there's no stopping it anyway...


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Perhaps people have just given up, there's no stopping it anyway...



I actually think the phone companies are in trouble, Apple and Samsung both are starting to see a decline in sales with every new launch of the last two generations. I have a feeling its going to be a compounding trend.  I hope it is anyway, will create innovation on top of lowering of prices a few years from now.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I actually think the phone companies are in trouble, Apple and Samsung both are starting to see a decline in sales with every new launch of the last two generations. I have a feeling its going to be a compounding trend.  I hope it is anyway, will create innovation on top of lowering of prices a few years from now.



I was referring to how easily we give away information. Not the innovation bit, but you're absolutely right I think the same. Phones are getting overloaded with questionable features and innovations that get hyped to infinity by the usual suspects on the web, but in reality, what's really so exciting here... I don't see it. So we have bent screens and full screen phones now... who cares? Does it add functionality? Does it help you in any way?

For some a phone is also a (fashion) statement and I think many of these innovations cater to exactly that. But fashion or not, repeatedly using a feature that really isn't very useful just doesn't last for many people. It's quite easy to predict what will and will not provide a real advantage in the real world... and most of it simply doesn't.

The basic components of a phone are still the vital ones and realistically all you really need: a decent camera and flashlight, access to all the required frequencies/bands, a screen that is pleasant to look at and can be read in sunlight, good battery life, smooth operation (ie any midrange SoC or better, these days) and reliable software. Beyond that, its just paying for nonsensical marketing, and solutions looking for problems with this 'notch' currently leading the race to ultimate idiocy.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 29, 2018)

I was just saying the finger print scanner under the screen was a *Cool Idea that's all. It's probably the next new trend for phones to get Into and copy each other


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 29, 2018)

Upgrayedd said:


> Why do we feel the need for the fingerprint scanners? Its a VERY personal bit of your information, a bit you can NEVER change. You can get a new SS or new pin code at your bank account but you cannot get new fingerprints. It's not like it is really that much safer with how glossy phones are and how your prints stick straight to it.
> Highly against bioscanners, Alexa, AI assistants.
> It used to be a thing where people would wonder if the government has bugged their house somehow or is listening to their phone calls. But now they just go out, buy the useless half brained AI assistants set them up all over the house and just trust it. Didn't old gangster movies teach you techies anything?


Right there with you.


Vayra86 said:


> Perhaps people have just given up, there's no stopping it anyway...


What?


Vayra86 said:


> I was referring to how easily we give away information.


Not everyone does that. In fact there is a growing trend about people becoming wise about privacy.


Vayra86 said:


> The basic components of a phone are still the vital ones and realistically all you really need: a decent camera and flashlight, access to all the required frequencies/bands, a screen that is pleasant to look at and can be read in sunlight, good battery life, smooth operation (ie any midrange SoC or better, these days) and reliable software. Beyond that, its just paying for nonsensical marketing, and solutions looking for problems with this 'notch' currently leading the race to ultimate idiocy.


Could not agree with you more on this point.


Divide Overflow said:


> You can ditch a headset jack for a "notch".  I'll keep my 3.5mm jack and avoid the notch!


Again, could not agree more! USBC is great for many things. A headphone jack it is not.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 29, 2018)

Like the RGB fad, it's the kiddies driving the market ... it's no longer about how functional anything is, it's about "ooh ooh look at me, isn't this cool ?" driving the market.  Using multimedia on a phone is the technical equivalent of a marriage prosal in a paper cut while eating a meal that came out of a vending machine.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 29, 2018)

The Next Great Jump forward in phones/security will DNA to Unlock/use phone
in this Certin Companys Already have an advantage in that they already gouge  you to the bone price wise and a little prick to draw blood to "VERIFY YOUR PRE REGISTERD DNA " ( And an onboard app to analyze and grant permissions for extra user'svia DNA ) will not be a step to far

""YOU KNOW "FOR YOUR ENHANCED SECURITY""


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 29, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> The Next Great Jump forward in phones/security will DNA to Unlock/use phone
> in this Certin Companys Already have an advantage in that they already gouge  you to the bone price wise and a little prick to draw blood to "VERIFY YOUR PRE REGISTERD DNA " ( And an onboard app to analyze and grant permissions for extra user'svia DNA ) will not be a step to far
> 
> ""YOU KNOW "FOR YOUR ENHANCED SECURITY""


That is unlikely to happen. There are very strict government regulations for use of a person's DNA(at least here stateside), making implementation of such a technology *very* unlawful.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 29, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is unlikely to happen. There are very strict government regulations for use of a person's DNA



There WERE Strict Laws regarding Regarding other Personal Rights and Freedoms   and as soon as it fell into/against the interest of Agencys (un named) those Strict laws were watered down /changed,  
All in "The Fight against TERROR" and think of the Children ect.
IT WILL COME


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 29, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> There WERE Strict Laws regarding Regarding other Personal Rights and Freedoms   and as soon as it fell into/against the interest of Agencys (un named) those Strict laws were watered down /changed,
> All in "The Fight against TERROR" and think of the Children ect.
> IT WILL COME


We're gonna have to agree to disagree on that one.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> There WERE Strict Laws regarding Regarding other Personal Rights and Freedoms   and as soon as it fell into/against the interest of Agencys (un named) those Strict laws were watered down /changed,
> All in "The Fight against TERROR" and think of the Children ect.
> IT WILL COME





lexluthermiester said:


> Not everyone does that. In fact there is a growing trend about people becoming wise about privacy.



You're right, in part, but its a sloooow trend and relatively small minority. Are people getting more aware, definitely. Has it pushed them towards massively giving up things like Facebook? Hell no. They will in the long run; when there is some alternative it will accelerate. Right now its a pretty big step to take for most.

Fun little story; in my country we just voted for a (free translation) 'dragnet' surveillance act by referendum. This Act in a brief sense provides intelligence agencies with much more leeway in how they behave on the net. Hacking and counter-hacking becomes possible, area-targeted mass surveillance is in there as well, and the checks and balances are questionable. Some more context: another act is currently being passed that entirely eliminates our democratic option of having an 'advisory' referendum again, due to it 'not leading to useful results' because apparently people 'are not involved and informed enough'.

The result of the dragnet referendum:
49,5% NO
46,3% YES

Majority vote wins... this result means that now our government has to 'reconsider' the plan. They are not bound to the outcome, but it is so telling.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 29, 2018)

I would rather have a button than a notch.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2018)

What the heck is a Notch?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> What the heck is a Notch?



notch - /näCH/ _noun_: an indentation or incision on an edge or surface.
*
EDIT: But honestly my first thought was the Minecraft guy when I read the Title.. lol*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Mindweaver said:


> notch - /näCH/ _noun_: an indentation or incision on an edge or surface.



Does that apply physically to phones?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Does that apply physically to phones?


I believe it applies to the "notch" in the glass where the speaker is located.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Does that apply physically to phones?



Did you see the picture in OP?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Did you see the picture in OP?



Well I referred to @rtwjunkies post, so op is complaining about the dark area?

Im on an S5 lol


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well I referred to @rtwjunkies post, so op is complaining about the dark area?
> 
> Im on an S5 lol



I'm still on an LG G3 lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Mindweaver said:


> I believe it applies to the "notch" in the glass where the speaker is located.



Never hear it called that before lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 30, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Never hear it called that before lol


Yea, I haven't either, but looking at the pictures I can understand the verbiage. I have a Galaxy S7 Edge (_work phone_) and it has a slit for the speaker, but I also have a button. I prefer an actual button for home as opposed to having more screen.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I haven't either, but looking at the pictures I can understand the verbiage. I have a Galaxy S7 Edge (_work phone_) and it has a slit for the speaker, but I also have a button. I prefer an actual button for home as opposed to having more screen.



Same here, i wont upgrade unless if I need to. If I could tell samsung to redo the S8/9 with a removable battery, I would


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 30, 2018)

It would be awesome if they created a speaker inside the glass but that's pushing it


----------



## Atomic77 (May 6, 2018)

I don’t believe in the notch. I don’t have anything that has one.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 17, 2018)

The "notch" does not bother me. Being an Apple user myself...the price bothers me more.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 17, 2018)

WhiteNoise said:


> The "notch" does not bother me. Being an Apple user myself...the price bothers me more.



You realize those two are closely related?


----------



## theFOoL (May 17, 2018)

This is All just stupid. Just because one company creates something we never asked for doesn't mean that All other companies must follow


----------



## Vayra86 (May 17, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> This is All just stupid. Just because one company creates something we never asked for doesn't mean that All other companies must follow



That's marketing for ya, and tons of sheep we call consumers that echo this marketing blindly.

I've said it before but the perfect phone has already been made a dozen times over and the formula really isn't rocket science either. Mid range phones of today do it all, they do it well and everything beyond that is 99% status and marketing based. All of the newer innovations come with ridiculous drawbacks and I seriously question the sanity of people who fall for it.

The market is saturated both in ownership and innovation.


----------



## RejZoR (May 17, 2018)

The notch is stupid because it requires specific coding, like we don't wait for stupid software updates long enough because of all the custom crap, npo, lets shove more of it in the software to make things even worse...


----------



## biffzinker (May 17, 2018)

I'm happy with the top/bottom black space shrunk to the minimum required although it does cause an odd screen aspect ratio (2160x1080.)


----------



## Komshija (May 17, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> The Next Great Jump forward in phones/security will DNA to Unlock/use phone
> in this Certin Companys Already have an advantage in that they already gouge  you to the bone price wise and a little prick to draw blood to "VERIFY YOUR PRE REGISTERD DNA " ( And an onboard app to analyze and grant permissions for extra user'svia DNA ) will not be a step to far
> 
> ""YOU KNOW "FOR YOUR ENHANCED SECURITY""



I also think that they will implement such technology soon. *Personally, I consider this as a huge invasion on privacy and I dislike it very much.* But... keep in mind that overwhelming majority of people (>80%) are sheeple who are unable to think rationally and who are brainwashed beyond belief by our (western) MSM, our education system and various other influential individuals who were paid to promote something that will further enslave or dumb-down the masses.
In other words, they can say it's for your own "freedom & enhanced security" and sheeple will buy it for granted. The problem for them are the people who are able to think outside of the box and who dare or are able to ask some questions. We are the minority so far, but I hope that things will change and more people will be pulled out of Wonderland.

Back on the topic.
China copies everything. If EU or USA make something and advertise it properly, China will try to copy. Because they don't innovate. They copy and modify copies. The good thing is that some of these copies are relatively good and very price-friendly.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 17, 2018)

They ( insert Brand's to Blame here)have already erroded our Privacy rights if you consider those devices that use Bio metric passwords/fingerprints or Retinal unlocking ...


----------

